# Hoffman covered bridge



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Hoffman covered bridge near Scio Oregon


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Das sieht sehr gut aus mit dem hellen Holz-Anstrich und den dunklen Gewitterwolken!
Vielleicht noch ein paar knackige Schatten an die Wände?

That looks very good with light wood-painting and the dark storm clouds!
Maybe a few more crisp shadows on the walls?

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great picture Oregon. I love the sky with the storm coming in. The contrast of those clouds and the white bridge is awesome.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

What a great painting! I love how the lights play against the darks. Well done


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice painting! I liked a lot how you managed to do the water and the sky, the whole atmosphere is so cool


----------

